# J1110



## kldavis (Apr 27, 2007)

I have been out of billing for injections for awhile and now I have a question. If you have a drug that is covered by Medicare and the allowable is less than cost can you file with the invoice or does anyone have any suggestions? We have tried having the patient pick the drug up at the pharm but some are too sick to stop at the pharm.

Kathy


----------

